# Fetch at Sir Vape



## Rooigevaar (10/11/15)

Let's play Fetch!!! first 3 visitors to bring a nice fetching stick to the shop gets a free bottle of Fetch!!! Stick needs to be a decent fetching stick, No logs or tiny little twigs... +/- 30cm is good. If you bring a stick that impresses us and you are not one of the first three you may just get a bottle, but it's going to have to be one epic stick!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (11/11/15)

Soooo basically just a normal stick unless you think you are going to be late.... then a fancy stick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (12/11/15)




----------



## BigGuy (12/11/15)

IS this big enough lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/11/15)

So today Durban tasted Wiener!!! Thank you Sir Vape!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

